# Nevermind.



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

blank


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like "Are you feeling lucky punk Make my Day"


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

good film. nice poster!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The second one is not a real good quality photo, if I can find a better one this evening I will add the text to it and post it up for anyone else who may enjoy it.

I do agree, it was a very enjoyable movie.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

This one is better quality then the previous photo. Enjoy 










When it is downloaded the proportions are correct. The forum here crops it a bit.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

What a great movie! But shouldn't this say "Get outta my shop!" In fact in the movie he catches the kid breaking into his shop. Perhaps you can find a frame of that scene to modify?

After all these years, Eastwood is still the man!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are great! I love that movie..and that car!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Especially the car…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## remy97 (Feb 23, 2010)

thats the guy from gran tarino, clint eastwood! great movie, anyone who hasnt saw it should see it


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

great movie, the word is it wasn't nominated for an acadmey award because

of some of the unploitically correct cach phrases. It is Clints last Horah in my

book, and he did a great Job.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

At 6' 4", Clint Eastwood is about the only guy who can make an M1 look "handy".


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

"At 6' 4", Clint Eastwood is about the only guy who can make an M1 look "handy"."

HA! I didn't know he was that big, I thought they cut the M1 down to brush gun size.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Abbott,
This is going in my shop.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice! I am going to have to print a copy for my shop!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*"Legendary actor, Clint Eastwood, turns 80 today* - that's right - 80 years old! That means that if you grew up on Clint Eastwood movies (Are you feeling lucky, punk?), then you're officially over the hill. It also means that you may soon need to stop celebrating birthdays, like he does, in a recent interview, Clint Eastwood talked about why he stops sweating the small stuff… like birthdays:

"Once you get in the 70s, several things happen," Clint Eastwood said in December last year. "One is, you stop celebrating birthdays. I've forbidden my wife. I said, 'Please, no birthday things!' I don't need to pretend to open a gift and say 'this is just what I wanted!' I said, 'Don't get me anything. We'll just have a glass of wine'. Seventy-nine is not so bad. I might savor it for a while."

LOL! Forbidding your wife to do anything? Clint Eastwood is definitely from the old school".


----------

